# MAC Haul! ^.^



## barbie.doll (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey dolls. 

Guess where I went today? --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have a very small haul, but I am so excited about it so I had to share. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I bought:
- Lip Conditioner with SPF15 (clear colored. It feels amazing!)
- Viva Glam V Lustre Lipstick (gorgeous color!)
- I went in today and compared Myth with Creme d' Nude... and I bought Creme d' Nude again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just love it. Definitely my favorite nude. Myth was just too _white-ish_ on me. And I didn't like the texture as much. I love the cremesheen collection because they're so moisturizing.
- C-thru lipglass (perfect atop of Creme d' Nude!)
- Oyster Girl lipglass (it was just beautiful.)
- Creations Perfume in MV3 (My first one from MAC... it is just intoxicating!)

Sorry to waste your time, but I was just too excited about this haul.


----------



## lushious_lips (Jul 15, 2009)

Enjoy.


----------



## sassyvirgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks 4 that fabulous info. I was actually debating on which one of these shades to get!!! Enjoy your new pretties!!!


----------



## n_c (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice haul


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 15, 2009)

Great haul!! enjoy!!


----------



## barbie.doll (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks gals!


----------



## barbie.doll (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassyvirgo* 

 
_Thanks 4 that fabulous info. I was actually debating on which one of these shades to get!!! Enjoy your new pretties!!!_

 
Sure! Glad I can help you.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 16, 2009)

Great haul! I want to try the clear colored Tinted Lip Conditioner since I have both of the Hello Kitty ones. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome haul! I LOVE Creme d' Nude...Enjoy all your new goodies


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 16, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy!


----------



## barbie.doll (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks gals! 

GlamQueen: Yes, definitely try the clear one if you'd like. I already have pigmented lips and I wasn't too into the pink one from the HK collection... usually when it comes to balms/chapsticks, I tend to buy the clear ones anyway. But the tinted ones can be great too for those who want a pop of color. But you see, I wear the lip conditioner to bed as well, and with the tinted ones, you can't really do that without getting the color on your pillow case!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 18, 2009)

enjoy!


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

nice haul


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 11, 2012)

Enjoy your nice haul!


----------



## pearrlkitten (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice haul, I love Oyster Girl lipglass


----------



## Mira111 (Oct 14, 2012)

Cute picks!


----------

